# GT FIBA Semifinals: USA vs Greece 3:30 AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2



## Diable

This game will be all too exciting if we can't shoot the ball against a zone far better than we did against Gemrnay.In my opinion Greece will have a legitimate chance to beat us,but not if we play reasonably well.They have outstanding guards relative to our previous opponents and they are quite good at playing zone defense.We will need to hit shots and try to force tempo.From what I can tell Greece is not going to be comfortable playing with the score above the 70's and they are going to try their best to keep us out of the open court.One factor that I don't know how to gauge is how much unfamiliarity will effect both sides.None of their players will be known to any of our players.There is some possibility that the Greek players will be intimidated by that USA across our shirts,but it would be better for us to rely on playing hard and playing well.For the first time we really need to.


----------



## Perseas

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:USA vs Greece 6:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*

So this is it. The big showdown, for the Greek side at least. Quite a balanced post over there Diable. The game strategy for Greece is pretty much predictable. Hard, nail-biting defense, and a slow game in offense, working the ball around until we see a clean shot. To be honest, I personally give us a 30% chance of winning. Greece will need to run awfully fast in the reverse transition (from offense to defense) in order for the zone to work. If you take the players individually by position USA should win with a landslide. But we defend well as a team, and we won't stop trying until we hear the final buzzer (I think we have proven that over the past two years). I honestly do not think that anyone will be intimidated. They have been in these kind of situations before, and they are experienced enough to respect their opponents, but not fear them. In both games with China and France I think that showed. It is true that the coaches know and have studied all the players. But I think our advantage is that our players know the US players and not vice versa. I have said that in other posts and I'll say it again: I'd favour our chances more (well... maybe not 50-50 but a tad more) if Mike D' Antoni was not sitting on that bench. You know that he and Yannakis have faced each other in noumerous occasions as players in the 80's and 90's? Both PG's as well... Really. Our players, our coach and all of us know that team USA are the overwhelming favourite. But they WILL have to earn that spot in the final. And if the game is close after the 3rd quarter...who knows???? :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Virtuoso

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:USA vs Greece 6:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*

The semi-final games have been flip-flopped.

USA-GRE is now @ 3:30 AM EST and ARG-SPA is @ 6:30


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

*Re: GT FIBA Semifinals:USA vs Greece 6:30AM Fri 9/1 ESPN2*

If Greece is as good, as people say they are, than this will be no easy game for the US


----------



## Diable

Almost gametime.Thanks to whoever fixed the title of the thread.I guess I should have checked FIBA.com before I made the gamethread because they've switched start times more than once for whatever reason.


----------



## gamadict

US is taking way too many chances with their ballhandling early


----------



## DuMa

that big dude is abusing brand. we need howard in there....


----------



## Diable

The guy who hit the trey pushed off like hell to get loose of Paul on the inbounds play


----------



## lakegz

i cant watch the game but im watching the play by play and by the looks of it, howard is eating them alive down low on the glass.


----------



## Scipio

lakegz said:


> i cant watch the game but im watching the play by play and by the looks of it, howard is eating them alive down low on the glass.


Where you can watch the play by play?


----------



## Diable

Fraschilla just says the same stuff over and over again


----------



## DuMa

howard is big.....

and goddamn how many FTs can we miss!!! jeesz


----------



## gamadict

I dunno about anyone else, but these games have been the most tense I've been during a sporting event in a long time, and my NFL team was in the superbowl last year


----------



## DuMa

LeBron can get anything he wants againts thsi man v man defense. he needs to handle the rock.


----------



## gamadict

That was a horrible call


----------



## lakegz

Scipio said:


> Where you can watch the play by play?



from the front page of the Fiba website.


----------



## Diable

lakegz said:


> i cant watch the game but im watching the play by play and by the looks of it, howard is eating them alive down low on the glass.


If you're not able to use TVUplayer then you can try SOPcast.I don't know if it works on macs or not


----------



## DuMa

USA starting their run. 30-21 now.


----------



## Perseas

10 point difference... too much to bounce back from... I just hope we'll at least try to fight back...


----------



## lakegz

sopcast eh?? already downloading and crossing my fingers, thanks!


----------



## gamadict

Let's see a replay of that call please


----------



## Perseas

Wow!!! Chris Paul is going to remember that!!!


----------



## Diable

We're playing much better in this game,but damn we've made some boneheaded plays


----------



## kisstherim

Hinrich=:rofl:


----------



## gamadict

This is garbage, we're keeping them in the game


----------



## DuMa

ugh get lebron handling the point again. hinrich has amde some boneheaded **** plays.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Hinrich is looking very hesitant on offense. I understand that Coach K wants to give Greece a bunch of different looks, but when you have a good lineup in the game, I don't think he should shuffle the lineup too much. Carmelo has been great, but I don't understand why he was taken out.


----------



## DuMa

DHo = BEAST!


----------



## RomaVictor

I don't believe that either of those 3 point foul calls were legit fouls. I wonder why they won't show the replays of either of those plays.

That last one was questionable as hell.


----------



## pac4eva5

if usa loses...its 100% coash k's fault. why the hell was melo and bron taken out? gimme a break...


----------



## gamadict

I wish Howard would gather himself there, he has horrible touch


----------



## Diable

I'd like it if we either stop picking up all the ticky tack fouls or they called them both ways


----------



## DuMa

we need dwight in there. bosh cant guard sofo!


----------



## gamadict

Christ, well Greece is going to have the edge in officiating


----------



## pac4eva5

omg this is terrible refereeing...

baby shaq against bosh? coach k is puzzling me.


----------



## kisstherim

Greece finally leads, baby!


----------



## Perseas

This is a whole new ballgame gentlemen!!!


----------



## DuMa

dammit coach k has some weird lineups in there.


----------



## Scipio

Wow...Sofo had a little 6-0 run there...


----------



## Diable

That would have been a charge on the other end of the court I think...Greece already has at least three flops in this game


----------



## RomaVictor

Apparently if you're playing against the US you can run UNDER a moving offensive player, charge over an American defender and the foul in both cases is on the American.


----------



## LeroyJames

Skinny little Bosh got abused by BIG SOFO!!! LOL


----------



## DuMa

christ get howard in there. we need shotblocking.....


----------



## pac4eva5

coach k is killing me! 

looks like melo will have to go for 35 again if we dont wanna be embarrased. get wade and howard in there please!!!


----------



## RomaVictor

You'd think we could abandon the bizarre lineup changes for the FRIGGIN SEMIFINAL. 

Also--make some FTs, US.

And refs---get a clue. Call it BOTH ways or don't call it at all.


----------



## gamadict

Ok, we got raped by the refs and made a ton of dumb plays, down by 4, if we can turn around one of those things in the second half I think we can pull this out


----------



## DuMa

ugh down 4 at the half. missed free throws, bad lineups, bad calls, bad fundamental defense. 

lots of recipes for a loss


----------



## LeroyJames

wow sofo scoring with dunks, layups and hooks! Clips need to get him over to the NBA ASAP!


----------



## HallOfFamer

The US played a good solid 13-14 minutes, and then started getting careless. Greece picked up its defense and capitalized on the US mistakes. The halftime adjustments that the US made against Germany and Italy were great, they need to do the same today. Though I have to say, this Greece team is on a much better level than any of those previous teams.


----------



## pac4eva5

i dont understand why we cant just go big like them. screw kirk and paul. have bron run the point and put miller, howard, and melo out together...


----------



## RomaVictor

Coach K's lineup change to put Bosh on Sofo was one of the DUMBEST I've seen. Yes, you can try to 'dictate' to them but it's not like we were just running and gunning and Sofo was clutching his knees. He was killing Bosh in there and finally found a rhythm to make his shots.

The team got careless thinking that "oh we have a big first half lead--we straight."

Uh, no. There's 30 minutes left (there was...)

I'm also of the opinion that those 3 pt FT calls were both bogus and that's the Greeks' entire lead right now.


----------



## gamadict

This is killing me, I think I'm going to skip the first 5 minutes or so of the second half, hopefully when I turn it on we'll be up


----------



## pac4eva5

HallOfFamer said:


> The US played a good solid 13-14 minutes, and then started getting careless. Greece picked up its defense and capitalized on the US mistakes. The halftime adjustments that the US made against Germany and Italy were great, they need to do the same today. Though I have to say, this Greece team is on a much better level than any of those previous teams.


i agree. melo and wade vs greece will win...im not really joking either haha

but seriously, can bron just run the damn offense and we go big please?


----------



## Banjoriddim

Sofo is fun to watch Clippers got lucky if he comes over in next 2 years... also if he loses 10-15 kilo like he said (25- 35 lbs?) and gets rid of hes *** he will be actually good player since he has touch/mean steak and some serious quickness... but coach is garbage has wierd line up if players **** something up doesn't take right time outs... well I like close games and sorry but I hope Greece wins it (though not that likly to happen).


----------



## DuMa

seriously, this has been the worse game coach k has coached


----------



## pac4eva5

please god no more bosh either...brad miller would be OWNING these bigs from outside. what a waste to not use him. he could really help...


----------



## lw32

Don't get carried away. I'm still confident the US will pull through.


----------



## RomaVictor

Ya know, the 17 year old girl-rockish pop songs they use for the WNBA ads do not HELP their credibility. I can't think of anything with less gravitas than the songs they use.


----------



## Scipio

Greece USA
13/19 (68%) 2-POINTERS 12/21 (57%)
2/8 (25%) 3-POINTERS 2/10 (20%)
13/16 (81%) FREE THROWS 11/17 (65%)
12 FOULS 12
4 STEALS  2
6 TURNOVERS 9
1 OFF. REBOUNDS 8
13 DEF. REBOUNDS 10
5 BIGGEST LEAD 12
9 BIGGEST RUN 7

It's curious to see that you have had 8 Offensive rebounds against 1. You should be leading this game. 9 TO's hurts though. It's easy to see where you must improve


----------



## pac4eva5

well at least melo, wade, and bron will play a lot more. thats the best part anyway...


----------



## DuMa

kirk hinrich is garbage in this game


----------



## pac4eva5

Scipio said:


> Greece USA
> 13/19 (68%) 2-POINTERS 12/21 (57%)
> 2/8 (25%) 3-POINTERS 2/10 (20%)
> 13/16 (81%) FREE THROWS 11/17 (65%)
> 12 FOULS 12
> 4 STEALS 2
> 6 TURNOVERS 9
> 1 OFF. REBOUNDS 8
> 13 DEF. REBOUNDS 10
> 5 BIGGEST LEAD 12
> 9 BIGGEST RUN 7
> 
> It's curious to see that you have had 8 Offensive rebounds against 1. You should be leading this game. 9 TO's hurts though. It's easy to see where you must improve


shooting? cuz thats the ONLY thing we need to improve...


----------



## DuMa

is this our bigget deficit so far? 7 pts?


----------



## pac4eva5

12 vs italy


----------



## DuMa

how do u miss FTs!!! omg


----------



## Scipio

pac4eva5 said:


> shooting? cuz thats the ONLY thing we need to improve...


57% is not bad. Greece 68% will come down. And 3 point shooting is horrible for both teams. You had 9 TO in the first half...by that it looks like you could take better care of the ball. Not seeing the game though but 9TO is 9TOs.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Sofo Sofo (also I don't think he fould)!!!!


----------



## pac4eva5

did he just take melo out again? are u ****ing kidding me?


----------



## DuMa

omg lebron and melo both 4 missed fts in this stretch.

unbelievable


----------



## LeroyJames

Big Sofo unstoppable! only refs can stop Big Sofo


----------



## Banjoriddim

OMG what a three...


----------



## DuMa

seems like everything is falling for greece.


----------



## Perseas

Too many fouls....


----------



## HallOfFamer

This is getting embarassing.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Yeahhhh! More more!


----------



## Vanapagan

Greece is hitting threes like crazy, up by 14


----------



## LeroyJames

That was NBA 3 pt range by Vspan.

12 pnt lead Greece 62-50!


----------



## HawaiianLaker

greece is gay


----------



## AMR

HawaiianLaker said:


> greek is gay


 :clown:


----------



## HallOfFamer

Wow, this is so disappointing. My goodness, they're running a clinic out there.


----------



## pac4eva5

bron has yet to take usa on his back. i think he will do it here...


----------



## DuMa

coach shouldve called that timeout 3 minutes earlier


----------



## Banjoriddim

Creece has serious team work and spirit.... btw local comentator claims that team USA has only 3 star player


----------



## lw32

This is Greece's game to lose. They definitely have momentum, but there is still enough time left for the US to come back.


----------



## Diable

Greece is hitting everything they throw up right now


----------



## DuMa

greece is playing the game of their lives right now. but its really the USA makign stupid moves. missing FTs.


----------



## HawaiianLaker

AMR said:


> :clown:


=)


----------



## UMfan83

So after being burned for a third tournament the USA will actually recruit SHOOTERS for the next Olympics? How bad could have it have been to give JJ Redick or Kyle Korver a roster spot?

Our 'shooters' can't shoot. Theirs can...enough said


----------



## Perseas

Too early to tell yet... lot's of fouls on our front court, let's hope our shooting streak does not end...


----------



## UMfan83

Now they are constantly outhustling the US for offensive rebounds.


Thank GOD for Melo


----------



## DuMa

they are getting layups on that top pick and roll. jesus


----------



## UMfan83

So this is what it has come down to for the US...a 3 point shooting contest


----------



## Ron Mexico

any doubt who's are best player out their???

no wonderFran Frischilla was so pessimestic (sp?)


----------



## DuMa

we are gonna have to outhustle them because we are not gonna outplay them with this time left.


----------



## BlayZa

bad sign that in times of panic the USA fall back to the one-on-one's n launching 3's as quick as they can.

and damn USA is bricking it HARD from the freethrow line


----------



## HallOfFamer

Battier proving his worth out there. Hustling, playing good defense, and doing all the little things. 

FTs have been horrible though.


----------



## UMfan83

BlayZa said:


> bad sign that in times of panic the USA fall back to the one-on-one's n launching 3's as quick as they can.
> 
> and damn USA is bricking it HARD from the freethrow line


NBA Basketball... its FAN-tastic!


----------



## Phoenix

What a great time for my satellite to quit working.

What's the score?


----------



## lw32

Greece is making a crazy amount of shots.


----------



## UMfan83

Hinrich plays a lot better when hes not hucking up 3's or trying to be fancy with the ball..


----------



## RomaVictor

Way to go Dwyane :curse:


----------



## UMfan83

Phoenix said:


> What a great time for my satellite to quit working.
> 
> What's the score?


77-65 Greece after 3


----------



## DuMa

god
greece is lights out right now.


----------



## Ron Mexico

Phoenix said:


> What a great time for my satellite to quit working.
> 
> What's the score?



End of Third Quarter

Greece 77
USA 65


----------



## DuMa

wade has been killing me.


----------



## UMfan83

Greece is on a 56-33 run


----------



## HallOfFamer

We need Carmelo out there the entire 4th. He's the one source of offense. Battier, Howard, Lebron, and Wade rounding out the rest of the lineup. This is so frustrating, the 3rd straight tournament where it looks like we won't get the Gold. We need an amazing 4th. Damn.


----------



## MarioChalmers

US has to give it to Wade and pray.


----------



## MarioChalmers

And right when I say it, Wade makes an amazing reverse layup.


----------



## BlayZa

but we already know the WORLD CHAMPS , its miami?! redundant tourny.....



honestly, intl ball is serious.

jordan'esque move by Wade then.


----------



## UMfan83

Wade goes all NBA on the Greek D


----------



## pac4eva5

so that makes wade 0/10 on quarter ending shots? i have to be close...


----------



## LeroyJames

Vspan coast to coast to end the 3rd! He's gonna be great for the Rockets


----------



## The lone wolf

Come on guys - you can do it


----------



## Diable

Greece is playing great,but we've killed ourselves at the FT line

We need to leave Battier in for the defense it seems

What a freaking shot...Should have done it at the 3rd quarter buzzer instead of shooting too soon DWase


----------



## mizenkay

could we make a free throw?

could we defend the pick and roll?

could fran be any more annoying?

10 minutes left. either to go for the gold or play for the bronze.

COME ON!


----------



## DuMa

disagree. wade is not the only answer. we need to go to our go to guys.


----------



## Phoenix

Ron Mexico said:


> End of Third Quarter
> 
> Greece 77
> USA 65


LOL

What a joke we(USA) are.


----------



## LeroyJames

Wade without NBA refs to bail him out lol I love it!


----------



## UMfan83

Dear Greece,

Anytime you want to miss a 3, that'd be great.

Signed, 

Laws of Phyiscs.


----------



## DuMa

omg greece just throws it and it goes in. it doesnt even look like they are trying


----------



## BlayZa

Phoenix said:


> LOL
> 
> What a joke we(USA) are.


or maybe Greece are actually a very good team....

euro champs, dont front.


----------



## MarioChalmers

LeroyJames said:


> Wade without NBA refs to bail him out lol I love it!


:laugh: Yeah, 14 points so far.


----------



## UMfan83

LeroyJames said:


> Wade without NBA refs to bail him out lol I love it!


Thats what a lot of our big 'shooters' are on this team, whistle hogs.

Hinrich flat out sucks shooting for the better part of this tournament


----------



## Banjoriddim

DuMa said:


> wade has been killing me.


yeah after he pushed that ref in first I felt something is wrong with him... About Greece: no stars but about 4 really good players and great team with great coach (smart and positive guy) and great team spirit... oh and they can shoot. I hope Sofo bunces back. Also why are they killing USA with pick and roll? I guess coach is stupid... But it isn't over Greece has to play really well to hold USA on their back and Melo is on fire...


----------



## DuMa

wow we are gonna lose!


----------



## HallOfFamer

The defense just isn't there tonight. They can score, but they can't stop Greece from scoring, and that was the last of everyones concern.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Wade... again and again and again. He's the only hope.


----------



## BlayZa

they need jerry sloan to teach em about the pick n roll.

and layup defense while he's there.


----------



## Diable

That is a travel nearly every time we've done it in the entire tourny


----------



## The lone wolf

get some stops please


----------



## UMfan83

The defense fails the USA team once again.

I guess if people really want to fix the USA's disapointing play in international tournaments, they will have to shift the NBA from a superstar oriented shoot first style of play to a more well rounded international style. I don't think Stern could handle that.


----------



## Phoenix

Seriously, I have no idea what happened to the NBA players. There's hardly any NBA stars that can play defense worth ****. Especially on the wing. Kobe is really the only "star" wing player who can play defense. Dwayne is an average defender. Lebron is decent when he tries. Carmelo is decent when he tries...

Where the hell is Scottie Pippen and MJ when you need em eh?


----------



## HallOfFamer

As much as Fran Friscilla annoyed me, I have to admit, he knew what he was talking about.


----------



## BlayZa

USA doing some stupid fouls, just panic stations.

the zone offense on USA is just horrid.


----------



## The lone wolf

All over


----------



## MarioChalmers

Can't the US just go 100% zone and make the Greek make some shots? I mean, making 70% of jumpers is way better than letting ko 90% of layups.


----------



## UMfan83

Phoenix said:


> Seriously, I have no idea what happened to the NBA players. There's hardly any NBA stars that can play defense worth ****. Especially on the wing. Kobe is really the only "star" wing player who can play defense. Dwayne is an average defender. Lebron is decent when he tries. Carmelo is decent when he tries...
> 
> Where the hell is Scottie Pippen and MJ when you need em eh?


Thats what I'm saying...the NBA slowly devolved into what we have today and we didn't even realize it...


----------



## LeroyJames

Rockets have their Manu in Vspan fearless!


----------



## DuMa

greece is making everythign inside and outside.


----------



## mizenkay

somewhere in the arena, chris sheridan is grinning. ugh. 

:|

fyi - bronze medal game is saturday at 6:30am ET. wonder if ESPN will even air it?


----------



## MarioChalmers

UMfan83 said:


> Thats what I'm saying...the NBA slowly devolved into what we have today and we didn't even realize it...


They really had to leave Bruce Bowen and Shawn Marion out of the team eh?


----------



## pac4eva5

plenty of time


----------



## UMfan83

Where's the Eastern Conference Assassin when you need him


----------



## BlayZa

dude looks like Tractor.


----------



## beamer05

score/time left?


----------



## MarioChalmers

LeBron got tripped and that creep of a referee calls a ****ing travel? SELL OUT!


----------



## lw32

Where is all of the Chris Sheridan hate now?


----------



## UMfan83

89-83 3:11 left


----------



## AMR

LeroyJames said:


> Rockets have their Manu in Vspan fearless!


No way.

Ginobili was the best guard of the Euroleague when he went to the NBA.

Spanoulis is not an European superstar.


----------



## UMfan83

Wow A Screen And Roll Id Have Never Guessed 

Hinrich Finally


----------



## pac4eva5

great foul kirk!


----------



## Phoenix

mizenkay said:


> somewhere in the arena, chris sheridan is grinning. ugh.
> 
> :|
> 
> fyi - bronze medal game is saturday at 6:30am ET. wonder if ESPN will even air it?


I don't even want to watch it. This seriously just irritates the living crap out of me.

How the hell can you not make a free throw when playing basketball is your JOB.

And how difficult is it to defend the damn pick and roll? You aren't playing against John Stockton and Karl Malone. Stop the frickin pick n roll!


----------



## UMfan83

Wait they said he didnt go for the ball when he fouled?


----------



## MarioChalmers

pac4eva5 said:


> great foul kirk!


It was an instinctive foul -- don't give him **** for it.


----------



## DuMa

2 shot and the ball?
wtf is that crock of ****


----------



## beamer05

Someone please keep me updated on the score/time!! I don't have access to a t.v right now. Maybe that's a good thing though?


----------



## Banjoriddim

thank you, thank you! Kill Bill has good game...


----------



## HallOfFamer

pac4eva5 said:


> great foul kirk!


Its 2 FTs and the ball though, that's where international experience comes into play. Damn, this game looks to be gone.


----------



## BlayZa

unsportsmanlike foul! wow


----------



## The lone wolf

Great - free throws and the ball


----------



## pac4eva5

spanoulis carries the ball EVERYTIME down the floor. how is it possible to dribble behind ur back w/o the ball bouncing? rediculous...


----------



## UMfan83

beamer05 said:


> Someone please keep me updated on the score/time!! I don't have access to a t.v right now. Maybe that's a good thing though?


91-86 or something.... its a 5 point game 2:17


----------



## MarioChalmers

The refs gave this game to Greece. Hope the Americans can take it back. Sofo is a big piece of ****, hard to defend.


----------



## BlayZa

Huge 3


----------



## UMfan83

Phew that didnt end up hurting us that much


----------



## MarioChalmers

*SPANOULIS with the dagger*


----------



## gamadict

I'm not watching this ****, but Kirk better have taken his head off to get any kind of special foul call. International teams constantly take intentional fouls against the US and never get any sort of flak


----------



## DuMa

**** game over


----------



## HallOfFamer

Thats game folkls


----------



## MarioChalmers

Good game. Greece wins.


----------



## UMfan83

DAGGER! USA IS SUNK

If they insist on doin the game from Bristol, fix the delay please


----------



## BlayZa

umm steps? 

refs havent given Greece anything , bad D lost this for the USA not the refs.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Well Spanoulis chokes.. for the first time in the game.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Kirk is clutch, don't give him ****.


----------



## LeroyJames

Big Sofo with Shaqesque FT shooting 

Vspan with the deadly 3!


----------



## Phoenix

BlayZa said:


> umm steps?
> 
> refs havent given Greece anything , bad D lost this for the USA not the refs.


Bad D, missed ft's...

Things that players of this caliber shouldn't be having problems with.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Wow..wow..wow. 

This is the most disappointing loss. 3 straight International tournaments without the gold. My goodness.


----------



## RomaVictor

Yet no foul on Sofo colliding into Hinrich on the perimeter.

Great officiating.


----------



## pac4eva5

kirk got murdered! wheres that 4 point play???


----------



## BlayZa

although that Kirk was fouled on that 3.


----------



## UMfan83

See you back in Chicago Kirk....


Oh wait the bronze game...who cares.


----------



## beamer05

When is the replay for this game and when is the runner-up game?


----------



## The lone wolf

What a night of wasted sleep


----------



## DuMa

seriously refs were horrible. call intentional foul on kirk when rest of fiba has been intentionally foulling us on all of our fast breaks!


----------



## MarioChalmers

*WOW* Five second violation, then Melo blows it. ****


----------



## Diable

We really played horrible defense,but we lost this game at the free throw line.It's a shame that Joe Johnson was so cold,because we really needed another shooter...Five seconds call


----------



## BlayZa

OMG carmelo with the airball lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## UMfan83

Wow we were back in the game for 4 seconds


----------



## kisstherim

it's officially over? :angel:


----------



## HallOfFamer

That shot was way too quick my Carmelo, but as hot as he has been, he had the right to shoot that. 

Theres still a miniscule chance to win....come on..please.


----------



## MarioChalmers

No hope left. Greece puleld a chokejob but Melo pulled a bigger one.


----------



## UMfan83

Take that highlight reel garbage back to the NBA.


----------



## BlayZa

if USA had played with this kinda urgency and passion earlier , could be another story.


----------



## pac4eva5

still time


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

another blow the the balls of team usa! i mean we could have sent a more experienced team! 

the lack of experience of international play for some of the players was exposed in this game! where were the guys like vince carter, tim duncan, tracy mcgrady who have international experience and could have helped usa win this game?!?!? 

i hope next time we can send a team with a good mix of young and old players... this can help the young guys mature quickly and avoid folding under pressure


----------



## BlayZa

terrible cover of We Will Rock You, in the background.


----------



## Diable

I'd sort of like to stick an icepick in Frascilla's eye right now.It's not like I'm not already pissed by what's happened on the court and he's on my last nerve right now


----------



## UMfan83

Oh well, at leat they have their millions of dollars and national fame to fall back on


----------



## BlayZa

put a fork in em , they're done.

congrats Greece!

USA , work on the zone....


----------



## DuMa

**** that **** here we go arguing about melo did that. wade did that. we win as a team, lose as a team

****ing embbarassing. lost a night of sleep!!


----------



## Phoenix

CSILASVEGAS said:


> another blow the the balls of team usa! i mean we could have sent a more experienced team!
> 
> the lack of experience of international play for some of the players was exposed in this game! where were the guys like vince carter, tim duncan, tracy mcgrady who have international experience and could have helped usa win this game?!?!?
> 
> i hope next time we can send a team with a good mix of young and old players... this can help the young guys mature quickly and avoid folding under pressure


There's a reason why Tim Duncan has been the best bigman in the NBA for years. FUNDAMENTALS. Sure, Shaq has been more dominant. But he's a 400lb athletic freak.


----------



## kisstherim

Ok, USA LOST


----------



## flip-flop

Hahaha, Greece is kickin' USA's ***!


----------



## mizenkay

fran and all the naysayers are going to have a field day with this one.

this is a disappointing result. but i am still really proud of our guys.

the refs weren't very even this game, sorry.


----------



## Eternal

gian said:


> No hope left. Greece puleld a chokejob but Melo pulled a bigger one.


Are you kidding me? Melo was one of the only ones who showed up... I'd be talking about Wade and Lebron.


----------



## DuMa

****!!!!!!!!! i cant explain how pissed off i am right now


----------



## BlayZa

Spain vs Argentina , is going to be huge too!


----------



## pac4eva5

before this tourney started we were supposed to have billups, kobe, amare, redd, etc...

:nonono:


----------



## MarioChalmers

DuMa said:


> **** that **** here we go arguing about melo did that. wade did that. we win as a team, lose as a team
> 
> ****ing embbarassing. lost a night of sleep!!


:laugh:

Never blamed anyone. I just said Melo choked, and yes, he did choke. Wade had a stupid play in the end of the 3rd and I accept that. 

But yes, the US lost as a team. The team defense was horrid, free throw shooting was atrocius.


----------



## DuMa

*officially Rooting For Manu Ginobili And Andres Nocioni Now*


----------



## Phoenix

What I mean by that is our players need more fundamentals training, not more ballhogs like Vince Carter.


----------



## Eternal

CSILASVEGAS said:


> another blow the the balls of team usa! i mean we could have sent a more experienced team!
> 
> the lack of experience of international play for some of the players was exposed in this game! where were the guys like vince carter, tim duncan, tracy mcgrady who have international experience and could have helped usa win this game?!?!?
> 
> i hope next time we can send a team with a good mix of young and old players... this can help the young guys mature quickly and avoid folding under pressure


Tracy McGrady is coming off a injury, while Tim Duncan already said he wouldn't play again, after his disgust with the International Refs.


----------



## beamer05

So what was the final score.. when is the replay of this game?


----------



## pac4eva5

choking = having a big lead and losing it. not chucking up a desperation 3 to *maybe* have a chance to win...

:nonono:


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

so sleepy right now and i guess ill just sleep this out!! let's just make steve nash an american citizen and let him run our offense! we were very tentative in that last 5 minutes!!! its so frustrating that injuries to chauncey billups, kobe bryant, and amare stoudamire happened right before this month! it could have been a lot different!


----------



## Eternal

pac4eva5 said:


> before this tourney started we were supposed to have billups, kobe, amare, redd, etc...
> 
> :nonono:


Did Redd have an injury? Just wondering why he wasn't on the roster.


----------



## DuMa

seriously international refs make me puke

ohh ****. im gonna go to the gym and work out this anger


----------



## MarioChalmers

Eternal said:


> Are you kidding me? Melo was one of the only ones who showed up... I'd be talking about Wade and Lebron.


Airball. Bronbron and Wade were keeping the team in the game in the 4th -- only two players had opportunities to make clutch plays, Kirk and Melo, and Melo forced his opportunity, leading to his *airball*


----------



## pac4eva5

Eternal said:


> Did Redd have an injury? Just wondering why he wasn't on the roster.


i dunno, but no more ****ing excuses! kobe, chauncey, amare, and redd BETTER be there in 08! we have 2 superstars on this team. and the oldest is like 23...


----------



## gamadict

Boy, glad I didn't watch it. Oh well, single elimination tournament, hostile refs and cheap threes, upsets happen


----------



## LeroyJames

Greece would easily win the NBA championships, they just beat a stacked team USA. But they would have to contend with NBA refs and their star treatment. Since Greece has no NBA stars on their team, they won't stand a chance against NBA refs


----------



## pac4eva5

u are pathetic putting this loss on melo. absolutely pathetic...


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

if we only had shaq and ben wallace to block those greek lay ups?? where was dwight howard when we needed those defensive plays inside the paint????


----------



## Eternal

gian said:


> Airball. Bronbron and Wade were keeping the team in the game in the 4th -- only two players had opportunities to make clutch plays, Kirk and Melo, and Melo forced his opportunity, leading to his *airball*


That airball was a desperation 3, to try and get USA back in the game. What about Wade's Airball he shot last game, where it was the beginning of the shot clock and the USA up?

Melo was the best player for USA this game and the rest of the tournament. Wade had horrible D, couldn't hit FT's and couldn't dunk.


----------



## Air Fly

Hahaha! U.S stars are overhyped. Told ya, when you get to face top opponent not Puerto Rico your *** will get handed to ya. hahahaa! I love it.


----------



## Diable

It's strange how everything seemed to fall apart after Hinrich made that goofy looking up and down play instead of jacking up the trey.We were up 12 then and afterwards we got outscored by 16.Of course at the time it didn't seem very significant and it's just one turnover in the course of a game.Greece played a terrific ball game and we gave them more than enough help.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=560 border=0><TBODY><TR class=table_head vAlign=bottom align=middle><TD width=33 height=18></TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Players</TD><TD width=43>Min</TD><TD width=63>2PM-A</TD><TD width=63>3PPM-A</TD><TD width=63>FTM-A</TD><TD width=30>Pts</TD><TD width=30>***</TD><TD width=30>R</TD><TD width=30>F</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle colSpan=10 height=3>







</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>15</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Anthony, Carmelo</TD><TD width=43>32</TD><TD width=63>6 - 7</TD><TD width=63>3 - 8</TD><TD width=63>6 - 10</TD><TD width=30>27</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>9</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Wade, Dwyane</TD><TD width=43>25</TD><TD width=63>5 - 8</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>6 - 9</TD><TD width=30>19</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>6</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>James, Lebron</TD><TD width=43>30</TD><TD width=63>8 - 10</TD><TD width=63>0 - 4</TD><TD width=63>1 - 4</TD><TD width=30>17</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>5</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>5</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Hinrich, Kirk</TD><TD width=43>21</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>4 - 7</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>12</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>5</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>12</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Howard, Dwight</TD><TD width=43>13</TD><TD width=63>4 - 6</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>2 - 3</TD><TD width=30>10</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>7</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=" colspan=" 10?> </TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>10</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Paul, Chris</TD><TD width=43>24</TD><TD width=63>0 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>3 - 4</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>6</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>11</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Bosh, Chris</TD><TD width=43>5</TD><TD width=63>1 - 1</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>4</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Johnson, Joe</TD><TD width=43>26</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>1 - 3</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>3</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>8</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Battier, Shane</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 1</TD><TD width=63>1 - 2</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>1</TD><TD width=30>4</TD><TD width=30>3</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>7</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Jamison, Antawn</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=even align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>13</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Miller, Brad</TD><TD width=43>0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD></TR><TR class=odd align=middle><TD width=33 height=13>14</TD><TD noWrap align=left width=185>Brand, Elton</TD><TD width=43>12</TD><TD width=63>0 - 2</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=63>0 - 0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>0</TD><TD width=30>2</TD><TD width=30>2</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## pac4eva5

LeroyJames said:


> Greece would easily win the NBA championships, they just beat a stacked team USA. But they would have to contend with NBA refs and their star treatment. Since Greece has no NBA stars on their team, they won't stand a chance against NBA refs


that has nothing to do with anything. if team greece was in the nba they wouldnt even make the playoffs...


----------



## AMR

DuMa said:


> seriously international refs make me puke
> 
> ohh ****. im gonna go to the gym and work out this anger


It's not about the referees, it's about the international rules!!!

This is not the NBA.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I just wished that team USA could for once bring in the 12 best player from the NBA.
TD,KOBE,RAY,KG,and Tmac.


----------



## DuMa

CSILASVEGAS said:


> if we only had shaq and ben wallace to block those greek lay ups?? where was dwight howard when we needed those defensive plays inside the paint????


up coach k's ***. he made some ******* moves in the first half that ultimately cost us the game.

i blame the loss on him. but he should still be our coach for the olympics.

2 more years before im gonna get this itch scratched. 2 whole years


----------



## Eternal

Air Fly said:


> Hahaha! U.S stars are overhyped. Told ya, when you get to face top opponent not Puerto Rico your *** will get handed to ya. hahahaa! I love it.


Overhyped? Majority of the people I'm sure were picking Argentina, Greece, or Spain over U.S. with majority of their players out with injuries, including the best player for U.S.


----------



## Air Fly

LeroyJames said:


> Greece would easily win the NBA championships, they just beat a stacked team USA. But they would have to contend with NBA refs and their star treatment. Since Greece has no NBA stars on their team, they won't stand a chance against NBA refs


Great point, NBA refereeing is sold out.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

pac4eva5 said:


> i dunno, but no more ****ing excuses! kobe, chauncey, amare, and redd BETTER be there in 08! we have 2 superstars on this team. and the oldest is like 23...



i think redd got married and didnt wanna join the team.. thats a pathetic excuse imo! he could have gone on honeymoon after the tournament.. which doesnt last over a month!!!


----------



## MagnusPinus

Alè Hellas!!! Great match..but now for the Us is no time to change completely the team.. They have to know each other even better to become a better team.. Again this time everybody played alone but they still were ver competitive...so if Us team can really play as a team they can win against best nations.. Anyway afterall Hellas deserved that win..Refs were not bad at all.. they made mistakes of course but in both sides.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Eternal said:
 

> That airball was a desperation 3, to try and get USA back in the game. What about Wade's Airball he shot last game, where it was the beginning of the shot clock and the USA up?
> 
> Melo was the best player for USA this game and the rest of the tournament. Wade had horrible D, couldn't hit FT's and couldn't dunk.


Desperation 3? They had tons of time to set that up, it was bad shot selection -- worse shot. 

And where the **** did Wade come from? I only compared Kirk and Melo when it comes to the clutch plays for *today*. But really, if you wanna come out and diss someone's favorite player...

Kobe sucks, he didn't do **** for the US Team.


----------



## beamer05

Eternal said:


> Did Redd have an injury? Just wondering why he wasn't on the roster.



I think he's either gettin married, or family issues.. not 100% sure though.. But, yes, if we had Kobe, Chauncey, Amare, Redd [hell, ray allen too] then this would be very different. There are no pure shooters on team USA, just volume shooters. If we had at least redd or ray allen on the team then the threat of the 3 ball would always be there, not to mention kobe and chauncey are fairly good offensively and defensively. I didn't even get to watch the game, so I'm not going to blame it on the refs, but from the other games I've seen they call games much differently then NBA refs. God, we need Redick, Kobe, Redd, and Billups for 08' that is if we make it? Dont we have to qualify next summer just to make it now?


----------



## MiamiHeat03

Eternal said:


> That airball was a desperation 3, to try and get USA back in the game. What about Wade's Airball he shot last game, where it was the beginning of the shot clock and the USA up?
> 
> Melo was the best player for USA this game and the rest of the tournament. Wade had horrible D, couldn't hit FT's and couldn't dunk.


maybe playing through the NBA Finals and little rest has something to do with that and i didnt see any incredible defense by Carmelo nor did he make his FT's.
I agree though that Melo has been the best shooter and player in the team USA.


----------



## Air Fly

Eternal said:


> Overhyped? Majority of the people I'm sure were picking Argentina, Greece, or Spain over U.S. with majority of their players out with injuries, including the best player for U.S.


Who was picking Argentina? don't kid yourself. Majority of U.S fans thought they were sure gonna dominate this tournament. NOT.


----------



## DuMa

MagnusPinus said:


> Alè Hellas!!! Great match..but now for the Us is no time to change completely the team.. They have to know each other even better to become a better team.. Again this time everybody played alone but they still were ver competitive...so if Us team can really play as a team they can win against best nations.. Anyway afterall Hellas deserved that win..Refs were not bad at all.. they made mistakes of course but in both sides.


I will give props to Greece. they played a hell of a game but this game was lopsided that favored the greeks in terms of officiating. intentional foul on kirk when whole tournament long teams have been intentionally fouling us to stop USA's fastbreak, and yet we didnt get no 2 shots and the ball on that. not to mention the fouls on the 3 ball which i never saw a foul on. 

freaking bull****.


----------



## LeroyJames

AMR said:


> It's not about the referees, it's about the international rules!!!
> 
> This is not the NBA.


NBA refs make me puke with their star calls and bail outs. Last championships was a perfect example and I dislike the Mavs but the calls Wade was getting was rediculous. Give me FIBA refs over NBA refs any day!


----------



## pac4eva5

Air Fly said:


> Hahaha! U.S stars are overhyped. Told ya, when you get to face top opponent not Puerto Rico your *** will get handed to ya. hahahaa! I love it.


stars? theres only 2, potentially 4 (melo and howard) on this team. 4 stars are overhyped?

kobe, ray, AI, tmac, kidd, shaq, wade, bron, etc. etc. would DOMINTE. this still doesnt prove the world is better than USA. all of the dream teams' players were greatest 50 of all time...


----------



## Eternal

gian said:


> Desperation 3? They had tons of time to set that up, it was bad shot selection -- worse shot.
> 
> And where the **** did Wade come from? I only compared Kirk and Melo when it comes to the clutch plays for *today*. But really, if you wanna come out and diss someone's favorite player...
> 
> Kobe sucks, he didn't do **** for the US Team. And he raped a white chick to boot. ****ing Rapist.


Wade came from your prior post. 

I'm done reading your posts, after your last sentence, and the immaturity of it.


----------



## RomaVictor

AMR said:


> It's not about the referees, it's about the international rules!!!
> 
> This is not the NBA.


Not 100 percent true. If you're going to call intentional fouls for a 'clear path to the basket' two feet from the rim, you kinda need to do that when guys are running alone for a fast break dunk.

That happened repeatedly to US players and we never got the ball after FTs. Nor was there anything resembling consistency or even-handedness, at least, when it came to charges/blocks and physicality of play. One team is allowed to mug and manhandle the other.

Did you see that time Hinrich was dribbling at the top of the key and goaded the other guy into overplaying and the guy is ON TOP OF HInrich and eventually rolls off of him? That's a foul! You fall on top of a player because you're out of control that's a foul every time.

I still haven't seen a replay of EITHER of those two "three point" fouls that were called on Hinrich and James. ANd that's likely because there wasn't any. I'd point out too that those points were critical for Greece and important for Spanoulis in building a rhythm.

The officiating against the US has been there for some time but we had the experience and the 'awe' factor to swing it back or to negate it. But it's just not the case anymore. Now they all sense that the 'underdog' is closing in for the kill and they make all the critical calls. That intentional foul on Hinrich was ridiculous since he DID swipe at the ball.

All that said, they couldn't defend or wouldn't defend the pick and roll and guys didn't know where help was coming from and I think Coach K got OUTCOACHED. WHy Bosh was in on Sofo more than one play, I don't know. That was the difference in the game (and the FTs.) WIthout that bad matchup choice on K's part, the Greeks may not have gained that momentum to build a lead.


----------



## beamer05

gian said:


> Desperation 3? They had tons of time to set that up, it was bad shot selection -- worse shot.
> 
> And where the **** did Wade come from? I only compared Kirk and Melo when it comes to the clutch plays for *today*. But really, if you wanna come out and diss someone's favorite player...
> 
> Kobe sucks, he didn't do **** for the US Team.



Now that just might be over the line.


----------



## DuMa

LeroyJames said:


> NBA refs make me puke with their star calls and bail outs. Last championships was a perfect example and I dislike the Mavs but the calls Wade was getting was rediculous. Give me FIBA refs over NBA refs any day!


yeah right. at least NBA refs are consistent as hell in their bad or good referring. FIBA refs dont even speak the same language to each other much less officiate the same way in each game.


----------



## Air Fly

pac4eva5 said:


> stars? theres only 2, potentially 4 (melo and howard) on this team. 4 stars are overhyped?
> 
> kobe, ray, AI, tmac, kidd, shaq, wade, bron, etc. etc. would DOMINTE. this still doesnt prove the world is better than USA. all of the dream teams' players were greatest 50 of all time...


Greece have Zero, but we all know what happened minutes ago.


----------



## 22ryno

No one person is to blame for this it was their team defense that did them in. That and their free throw shooting. However I can't recall LeBron or D Wade hitting any jump shots this game. Good luck though to Greece. They played very hard and just outsmarted the USA team. Hopefully the US team can bounce back but that Bronze medal game will still be tough

A lot of people aren't going to want to hear this but now I really can't wait for Kobe to get on this team. I'm guessing he takes Jamison's spot. I also think Billups spot is not guaranteed. Hinrich proved to be a good defender and shooter but we'll see.


----------



## Diable

It's important to remember what our real objectives are.We went to Japan to win the gold and we failed obviously,but this team is constructed for the Beijing Olympics and it's missing a few key ingredients that should be there.First off we are trying to construct a longterm programme so that we can field a cohesive team in the Olympics.There wasn't any point to including guys who couldn't make a longterm committment to the programme or wouldn't necessarily be in their prime in 2008.

It seems to me that we have a lot of work to do.The primary problem we had tonight was that we weren't able to play a decent zone defense.Dropping back into an effective zone defense would have answered a lot of the problems we had against the Greeks tonight,but you can't teach that in a short time.Most of our guys know next to nothing about playing zone and you really need to have multiple zone defenses to mix in with your man to men.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Refs gave it to Greece?! You are as ignorant as USA's players... I mean if Wade think that pushing ref and jumping wrong direction on defense will help you to win then... well he is wrong. also USA couldn't guard pick and roll by shorter less athletic guys, couldn't shoot.... coach was... I mean was there a coach coz when you needed time outs there was no one who take them... ah coach was the guy who made some random subs all the time so your guys couldn't work as a unit... refs yeah they made Wade and Bron take one on one's all the time and not pass the ball..

guys give Greece some credit they did ok on ´D they hit shot they played like team they vere confident but not arrogant they WANTED it more. USA had better team work at times but idiotic coaching and too big confidence... I mean play better... refs Howard can carry the ball while dunking and Bosh can flop worse than Manu and nobody even brings it up, Wade can pus the ref and its another foul... bah... oh you didn't havee Kobe that might be the reason... 

The real reason is that you still had better talent but this talent didn't work as well as it could and should. Period.

But it was fun to watch. I wish you better luck next time.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

Phoenix said:


> What I mean by that is our players need more fundamentals training, not more ballhogs like Vince Carter.


But at least Vince Carter helped his team win the GOLD in sydney and win the 2004 FIBA AMERICAS. i dont care if he's a ballhog sometimes.. all that matters now is winning the damn game!


----------



## beamer05

22ryno said:


> No one person is to blame for this it was their team defense that did them in. That and their free throw shooting. However I can't recall LeBron or D Wade hitting any jump shots this game. Good luck though to Greece. They played very hard and just outsmarted the USA team. Hopefully the US team can bounce back but that Bronze medal game will still be tough
> 
> A lot of people aren't going to want to hear this but now *I really can't wait for Kobe * to get on this team. I'm guessing he takes Jamison's spot. I also think Billups spot is not guaranteed. Hinrich proved to be a good defender and shooter but we'll see.



Me either. Kobe will dominate international competition.


----------



## pac4eva5

Air Fly said:


> Greece have Zero, but we all know what happened minutes ago.


what is your point? wade and bron are overhyped?


----------



## HallOfFamer

Air Fly said:


> Great point, NBA refereeing is sold out.


You know, this really showed a lot in the tournament. Some of the US players are so accustomed to getting calls all the time from NBA refs, but the FIBA refs weren't giving them the same calls. I think the NBA needs to call games a little more tighter much the way FIBA does. But then again, Stern wants an uptempo type game with a lot of highlights, so I don't think this will change much.


----------



## RomaVictor

Air Fly said:


> Great point, NBA refereeing is sold out.


Um, the different lane (favoring post and interior play more) and the lack of a 'college rules' atmosphere and the longer 3 would kill most international squads.

It's not the officiating, it's the way the games are called. Ruth Riley wrote about this in her NBA.com blog. She described something that IS a travel that is NOT called (a step, hop and steps or something like that) in international play but often a legitimate move on the pivot is. That's just one example. most of the charges called in int'l play would be blocks because they are illegitimate blocking of the offensive player's forward right of progress. How many times did player just jump under and to the side of an offensive player from teh US trying to get the charge?

That's no more legitimate basketball than 'superstar' calls.


----------



## DuMa

beamer05 said:


> Me either. Kobe will dominate international competition.


i really doubt that. he is going to mess up the current chemistry we have going on right now.

basically i wanna stick with the same playmakers we got right now with wade/lebron/melo and add more shooters and more big men. 

kobe is not the solution.


----------



## MarioChalmers

:laugh: Apparently, Heat fans can't talk about Melo without getting **** said about Wade. Amazing. 

Did Carmelo choke? Yes. Then what the **** is up with people bringing up Wade and ****, yeah he had a bad tournament, so what? Melo still choked. :nonono:

Some people find every excuse to bash Wade. After he had his breakout season I was done jocking him, I didn't have to, doesn't mean I won't defend him if people bash him at every opportunity. 

It's like me saying "Melo sucked." -- then getting "Wade sucked more" said in front of me. See, I can admit that Wade sucked, but sometimes it's flat out disrespectful. I don't believe Kobe's liable for the US loss, or that he's a rapist, I'm just saying it to piss some haters off, 'cause they pissed me off. 

Whatever, obviously Melo is the man of the hour because of the tournament he had. Congratulations on the bronze then.


----------



## Banjoriddim

DuMa said:


> yeah right. at least NBA refs are consistent as hell in their bad or good referring. FIBA refs dont even speak the same language to each other much less officiate the same way in each game.


Seriously don't talk **** if YOU don't know I have hade some contact with comissioners there they are professional.

btw they DO speak englis but well your guys lost so you don't care.


----------



## Vanapagan

If it werent for Carmelo, USA could have lost by 20

when they were behind by 14, it was Melo who pulled them back into the game.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

LeroyJames said:


> Greece would easily win the NBA championships, they just beat a stacked team USA. But they would have to contend with NBA refs and their star treatment. Since Greece has no NBA stars on their team, they won't stand a chance against NBA refs


if greece would be in the nba, they would always be in the top 5... of the lottery pick! they dont stand a chance in the nba.. they just got lucky in the end especially those threes in the 3rd quarter. the big guys of the nba will eat them alive!


----------



## pac4eva5

as a big melo fan, i must say hating on a guy because they are from the same draft class is rediculous. i love bron and wade. i enjoy watching them play. i wouldnt have minded if anyone of them took that 3 and airballed it. it was a tough shot but not really a bad shot given the circumstances...

i lost respect for miami fans today. blaming this loss on melo... :nonono:


----------



## theBirdman

Congratulations Greece! Great win! :clap: 

Where is the salute now?!? :laugh:


----------



## Banjoriddim

pac4eva5 said:


> what is your point? wade and bron are overhyped?


maybe it means that better team (as unit) wins not individuals?


----------



## Matej

Air Fly said:


> Who was picking Argentina? don't kid yourself. Majority of U.S fans thought they were sure gonna dominate this tournament. NOT.


 Air Fly, were you the guy who bet with some other guys on this board about USA winning the championship?Or was that bball2223? Anyway, one of you two won the bet :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly

DuMa said:


> i really doubt that. he is going to mess up the current chemistry we have going on right now.
> 
> basically i wanna stick with the same playmakers we got right now with wade/lebron/melo and add more shooters and more big men.
> 
> kobe is not the solution.


Kobe is the solution. Wade and Bron proved they can't lead for ****, cant take game over when their team is desperate. Kobe has that killer instince i didn't see in neither Bron, Wade or Melo. Bunch of overhyped players.


----------



## LOYALTY

I think Coach K. Has rotated his players FAR better than Larry Brown did last Olympics. But he still made some errors. Chris Paul was getting abused on the pick & roll because he could not switch on the big men without getting dominated. Heinrich and Joe Johnson should have been on the floor together more. And Dwight Howard needed more minutes. He was playing better than any of our big men. Why sit him down for so long? Bosh and Brand contributed very little. LEt Howard PLAY!

Wade and Lebron could not get going to their full capacity. The U.S. team's game is moving the ball and penetrating to the rim. They did not attack enough today.

Experienced teams know how to make plays. Greece has a ton of experience playing together. They will probably win the gold.


----------



## pac4eva5

Banjoriddim said:


> maybe it means that better team (as unit) wins not individuals?


well thats obvious. ive said since day 1, the pistons by themselves could dominate easily.

now if all these "stars" played together 10 months out of the year...different story.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

Lets just bring back the 1992 dream team! ill bet a million bucks they can still run over every international team right now! BRING BCAK JORDAN, MAGIC AND BIRD!!!


----------



## Air Fly

Matej said:


> Air Fly, were you the guy who bet with some other guys on this board about USA winning the championship?Or was that bball2223? Anyway, one of you two won the bet :biggrin:


Haha! Yeah i remember, I think I won. I said the U.S will not win the Gold Medal.


----------



## MagnusPinus

Ahah...every time the same excuses: the refs and..the best players in the Nba were not here..we would have dominated with them... :curse: C-mon...in terms of talent this team was fabolous... Lebron, Wade,Carmelo.. are top 10 Nba players...I mean.. with 3 possible future hall of famers u can't win? And also the rest of th team is full of all-stars...Brand, Howard, Bosh, Joe Johnson are definitely stars...Paul is a star in the making, Jamison I would say is a semi-star.. Battier and Miller both nice,very nice team player( in Europe they would be superstars)..

I'm pissed of the excuses u are telling every single time.. That is not the problem.. Against weak or medium team your superior athleticism is enough to win, but against elite teams is not enough..a real team is needed.. This version of Us to me was a step forward so I believe u should insist with this core of players and develop a much better game.. stop with the excuses...how may losses u need to admit u are not gods of basketball anymore???


----------



## Matej

Air Fly said:


> Haha! Yeah i remember, I think I won. I said the U.S will not win the Gold Medal.


Yeah well, wait untill the end of the tournament. Maybe first two teams will be disqualified :biggrin:


----------



## HallOfFamer

DuMa said:


> i really doubt that. he is going to mess up the current chemistry we have going on right now.
> 
> basically i wanna stick with the same playmakers we got right now with wade/lebron/melo and add more shooters and more big men.
> 
> kobe is not the solution.


Actually, I'd like Kobe, Redd, Chauncey, or Ray to be on the team. Not all of them, but ust having 1 or 2 of those 4 will be good enough, because the one thing that was lacking on offense was obviously a solid perimeter shot. Melo was the only one bringing it consitently. I like Joe Johnson on the team for the spotup shooting he brings. As much as a beating that Kobe's "ballhog" reputation takes, I believe he'll bring so much to this collection of talent. You have another guy with a good perimeter shot who also can bring smothering defense.


----------



## Air Fly

CSILASVEGAS said:


> Lets just bring back the 1992 dream team! ill bet a million bucks they can still run over every international team right now! BRING BCAK JORDAN, MAGIC AND BIRD!!!


Just demand these players to come back, make it a must or they'll be suspended from the NBA for a whole season. Bring back, KG, Duncan, Tmac, Carter, Ray, Kidd sorry if i forget the other team members and add Kobe. Leave these overhyped youngsters , Bron, Wade, melo, and the rest of the current squad out.

You'll win easily.


----------



## beamer05

Man, this loss really has some people upset. I don't see how you cane blame it on one person or individual or say that one single person choked? We win as a team, and lose as a team- even if that team isn't constructed that well. It's hard for any 12 individuals to try and win a tournament against teams that have been playing together for years when they only get months to play together. Obviously it doesn't matter how talented they are either, as we all just found out yet again. I just wish that some people would stop the bashing of players, even if they don't like them. And that some people wouldn't rub in the fact that the USA lost. Also, these guys played hard, and just lost to a team that was better this game. Hopefully we can figure out a way to fix this and restore national pride instead of silly name calling and *****ing about each others favorite players and what not.


----------



## Air Fly

Matej said:


> Yeah well, wait untill the end of the tournament. Maybe first two teams will be disqualified :biggrin:


No way! I just can't remember who I was betting against? hmmm. :banana:


----------



## MarioChalmers

beamer05 said:


> Man, this loss really has some people upset. I don't see how you cane blame it on one person or individual or say that one single person choked? We win as a team, and lose as a team- even if that team isn't constructed that well. It's hard for any 12 individuals to try and win a tournament against teams that have been playing together for years when they only get months to play together. Obviously it doesn't matter how talented they are either, as we all just found out yet again. I just wish that some people would stop the bashing of players, even if they don't like them. And that some people wouldn't rub in the fact that the USA lost. Also, these guys played hard, and just lost to a team that was better this game. Hopefully we can figure out a way to fix this and restore national pride instead of silly name calling and *****ing about each others favorite players and what not.


Lol. Just because I said one person choked doesn't mean the others didn't choke. It's just some presumptuous *******s looking for some action.


----------



## Air Fly

MagnusPinus said:


> Ahah...every time the same excuses: the refs and..the best players in the Nba were not here..we would have dominated with them... :curse: C-mon...in terms of talent this team was fabolous... Lebron, Wade,Carmelo.. are top 10 Nba players...I mean.. with 3 possible future hall of famers u can't win? And also the rest of th team is full of all-stars...Brand, Howard, Bosh, Joe Johnson are definitely stars...Paul is a star in the making, Jamison I would say is a semi-star.. Battier and Miller both nice,very nice team player( in Europe they would be superstars)..
> 
> I'm pissed of the excuses u are telling every single time.. That is not the problem.. Against weak or medium team your superior athleticism is enough to win, but against elite teams is not enough..a real team is needed.. This version of Us to me was a step forward so I believe u should insist with this core of players and develop a much better game.. stop with the excuses...how may losses u need to admit u are not gods of basketball anymore???


Lebron and Wade are top 3 going by the opinions of this board. Ignore the lame excuses, U.S just got their *** handed to them. hahahahahaha! :laugh:


----------



## maccabi fan

when will the U.S learn how to play agains a zone defense????? 

this is what happens when you learn how to play on the steet instead of learning the element... 

how symbolic... the European champion win over the "dream team"... 


maybe in ten years whan the NBA arrogance will pass you will take a European coach and play like a team instead the ugly post up game....


----------



## Banjoriddim

HallOfFamer said:


> You know, this really showed a lot in the tournament. Some of the US players are so accustomed to getting calls all the time from NBA refs, but the FIBA refs weren't giving them the same calls. I think the NBA needs to call games a little more tighter much the way FIBA does. But then again, Stern wants an uptempo type game with a lot of highlights, so I don't think this will change much.


Great post! I agree I personally got it when Melo just went under the basket with NO option to only got fould (3rd on Sofo) and Sofo (if at all) made minimum movement while just cuting the last option... Melo got the call but I don't like such basketball it's not team sport any more you cut all your options with reckless drive and hope that you get some star treatment or op. big is just stupid or doen't move well enough... I do agree that you guys get maybe little extra pounding but unsportsmen fouls are when they are used when reason is clear cut... I have noticed that USA's guys have some bad habits that should be punised (throwing ball/to much whining/pushing) but since its doesn't seems to be sufficent reason guys get a way same with some others so refs are pretty fair since some guys just lose some themselves if they don't gett theire usuall calls and thats it no harm has made so no call needed..


----------



## Matej

Air Fly said:


> No way! I just can't remember who I was betting against? hmmm. :banana:


I did a little search... here you are  

About the bet


----------



## CSILASVEGAS

Air Fly said:


> Just demand these players to come back, make it a must or they'll be suspended from the NBA for a whole season. Bring back, KG, Duncan, Tmac, Carter, Ray, Kidd sorry if i forget the other team members and add Kobe. Leave these overhyped youngsters out, Bron, Wade, melo, and the rest of the squad out.
> 
> You'll win easily.



i totally agree with you! KG, TD, T-MAC, VC, Ray, Kidd, Kobe, Chancey, hell yeah... even SHAQ DADDY and BIG BEN, with the addition of the three captains from this squad, will DOMINATE the olympics. and not just suspend.. cancel all of their contracts!! 

With this lineup, you have Ray, T-MAC and Kobe that can shoot the three anytime.. and the defense inside the paint will be really solid. MATURITY AND CORRECT DECISION MAKING in the backcourt will be provided by kidd and chauncey.... 

but anyway, at the end of the day, this will jus be another basketball game...win or lose, its the country i choose!! USA! STILL PROUD TO BE AN AMERICN NO MATTER WHAT!! .....now im really sleepy.....


----------



## MarioChalmers

maccabi fan said:


> when will the U.S learn how to play agains a zone defense?????
> 
> this is what happens when you learn how to play on the steet instead of learning the element...
> 
> how symbolic... the European champion win over the "dream team"...
> 
> 
> maybe in ten years whan the NBA arrogance will pass you will take a European coach and play like a team instead the ugly post up game....


Brazillians learned how to play Soccer on the street. And they dominate the soccer world. Friggin stuck-up Europeans with their "proper" training.


----------



## DuMa

Air Fly said:


> Kobe is the solution. Wade and Bron proved they can't lead for ****, cant take game over when their team is desperate. Kobe has that killer instince i didn't see in neither Bron, Wade or Melo. Bunch of overhyped players.


Melo did lead them.
Wade did too at times
Lebron was our best point guard. 

you're just blind. 

i guarantee you Kobe would have done no better than those 3 guys have done or USA.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

CSILASVEGAS said:


> i totally agree with you! KG, TD, T-MAC, VC, Ray, Kidd, Kobe, Chancey, hell yeah... even SHAQ DADDY and BIG BEN, with the addition of the three captains from this squad, will DOMINATE the olympics. and not just suspend.. cancel all of their contracts!!
> 
> With this lineup, you have Ray, T-MAC and Kobe that can shoot the three anytime.. and the defense inside the paint will be really solid. MATURITY AND CORRECT DECISION MAKING in the backcourt will be provided by kidd and chauncey....
> 
> but anyway, at the end of the day, this will jus be another basketball game...win or lose, its the country i choose!! USA! STILL PROUD TO BE AN AMERICN NO MATTER WHAT!! .....now im really sleepy.....


well so would a team with the best 12 player from the NBA but apprently some of them dont care much for international games.


----------



## gamadict

Kobe would be pretty great in FIBA play, he's automatic on long twos(ie, threes with the cheap international three)


----------



## MarioChalmers

DuMa said:


> Melo did lead them.
> Wade did too at times
> Lebron was our best point guard.
> 
> you're just blind.
> 
> i guarantee you Kobe would have done no better than those 3 guys have done or USA.


Yeah, I'd keep those three guys. This is the first "organized" basketball team the USA has had in years. We have to keep the same players in it for a long time so we can allow them to gel in a FIBA environment.


----------



## Perseas

gian said:


> Brazillians learned how to play Soccer on the street. And they dominate the soccer world. Friggin stuck-up Europeans with their "proper" training.


Well ... you have to make up for "the lack of talent" somehow.... sorry gian, we won 't do it again, I promise ... well , not unless we have to anyway :biggrin:
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Scipio

pac4eva5 said:


> now if all these "stars" played together 10 months out of the year...different story.


No team has such advantage...


----------



## Darman

maccabi fan said:


> when will the U.S learn how to play agains a zone defense?????
> 
> this is what happens when you learn how to play on the steet instead of learning the element...
> 
> how symbolic... the European champion win over the "dream team"...
> 
> 
> maybe in ten years whan the NBA arrogance will pass you will take a European coach and play like a team instead the ugly post up game....


Great words :yes: 

People who said Team USA was unlucky for the FTs and the 3pts missed: just learn to shoot better, instead of overpay players who only make dunks.


----------



## Air Fly

Matej said:


> I did a little search... here you are
> 
> About the bet


Look at all the heat I took from the U.S faithful fans. Some were really blind by their wins against China and Puerto Rico. Feels good to be RIGHT. :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly

DuMa said:


> Melo did lead them.
> Wade did too at times
> Lebron was our best point guard.
> 
> you're just blind.
> 
> i guarantee you Kobe would have done no better than those 3 guys have done or USA.


I'm blind? lmao, look whos blind. Look at the end result then come back at me. 

You don't know Kobe my friend. I'm his biggest hater but the dude would excel internationally.


----------



## Banjoriddim

gian said:


> Brazillians learned how to play Soccer on the street. And they dominate the soccer world. Friggin stuck-up Europeans with their "proper" training.


Though he has point and something that I don't like.... First I dislike that it's arrogant post.... I agree that team USA is bit arrogant but what can I do also I belive every loss will take it down... 

I agree that NBA has somewhat to learn from FIBA like team concept as much as I like NBA I find it sometimes boring on level of options and team envolvment I mean if you take individual skills from Greece team then you realize that they arent that dangerous but ability to shoot different defensive offensive rotation and acting like team makes them joy to wach if they would play like team USA it would be disaster coz they arent that good but they bring smart play on table and they are suddenly something. I feel that is missing to some degree in current NBA.


----------



## RomaVictor

Darman said:


> Great words :yes:
> 
> People who said Team USA was unlucky for the FTs and the 3pts missed: just learn to shoot better, instead of overpay players who only make dunks.



It's not that a lot of those guys can't shoot, it's the rhythm shooters that are a problem in FIBA. Too many guys who need to get the ball in their hands a bit too much to shoot a high percentage.

I'd point out that the US shot better than Greece from 3 pt land before this game. As for FTs, I've seen Greece, Lithuania, Italy and Australia all kill themselves at the line (though it wasn't truly fatal for Greece lol.) The guys on that team are all better than 'dunkers' and you know that.


----------



## arkas13

Sofoklis Schortsianitis
Diamantidis
Kakioyzis
Papadopoulos
Dikoydis
Papaloykas
Spanoylis
Fotsis
Chatzivretas
Vasilopoylos
Zisis
Tsartsaris
IN CASE YOU FORGOT THEM


----------



## MagnusPinus

arkas13 said:


> Sofoklis Schortsianitis
> Diamantidis
> Kakioyzis
> Papadopoulos
> Dikoydis
> Papaloykas
> Spanoylis
> Fotsis
> Chatzivretas
> Vasilopoylos
> Zisis
> Tsartsaris
> IN CASE YOU FORGOT THEM


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Perseas

Just to complete arkas13 's post:

Sofoklis "Baby Shaq" Schortsianitis
Dimitris Diamantidis
Michalis Kakiouzis (c)
Lazaros Papadopoulos
Dimosthenis Dikoudis
Thodoros Papaloukas
Vassilis "Kill Bill" Spanoulis
Antonis Fotsis
Nikos Chatzivrettas
Panayiotis Vasilopoylos
Nikos Zisis
Kostas Tsartsaris

Coach: Panayiotis Yannakis

IN CASE YOU FORGOT THEM


----------



## Ellinas




----------



## pliumbum

what the hell do you guys think? USA doesn't need kobe, o t-mac, or ANY more nba stars. you've had many in sydney, and won the tournament only in pains, then you with many stars lost two championships in a row, and now you lost again. What you need is not more stars, that would not make anything better. All you need is a European coach, and some American Euroleague players. Or players with Euroleague experience, like Anthony Parker.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Maybe not winning the gold will be a good thing. This team needs more experience playing together in international basketball and next summer they'll get more experience playing in the olympic qualifyers. 

Having said that, i'm sure the US players are dreading the fact that they have to give up another summer. 

Also, I think Kobe, Redd and possibly Billups would be great additions. All 3 are great shooters and Kobe and Billups play great defense.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

Kobe would have been great... ONE captain would have been great, especially if it was Kobe. Im not a Kobe homer, but he has the skillset to dominate from any distance, and the experience to keep it cool.

Wade got out of control a few times.

Hinrich and Battier have been invaluable for team US. Just to bad that Hinrich had one of his worst games today (few stupid fouls and to's). But they instantly made the team D better when on the court.

The US interior D was not frightening. Lebron looked less then amazing as the weak side help defender on the many pick n rolls. Dwight Howard was great on the offensive glass, but didn't dominate the key.

But what a game... it might be the most exciting basket game I ever saw on my TV. Hope the NBA will learn... stop calling to strengthen the superstars, stop creating open lanes by tweaking the rules. Just let the teams and players play ball, dont try to manipulate it all the time. Play FIBA rules...


----------



## ChiBron

The US probably played their best defense of the tournament in the 1st qtr. And the worst for the next 3 qtrs. Shockingly bad pick n roll D(a play run 90% of the time in the nba :sigh and the poor FT shooting eventually came back to bite in the ***. We win if we could've just made our FTs at a decent clip.

Oh well, congrats to Greece. They played the perfect game the last 25-28 minutes and had us rattled by mid 2nd qtr.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Banjoriddim said:


> Though he has point and something that I don't like.... First I dislike that it's arrogant post.... I agree that team USA is bit arrogant but what can I do also I belive every loss will take it down...
> 
> I agree that NBA has somewhat to learn from FIBA like team concept as much as I like NBA I find it sometimes boring on level of options and team envolvment I mean if you take individual skills from Greece team then you realize that they arent that dangerous but ability to shoot different defensive offensive rotation and acting like team makes them joy to wach if they would play like team USA it would be disaster coz they arent that good but they bring smart play on table and they are suddenly something. I feel that is missing to some degree in current NBA.


Yeah, I just counteracted his bias. :laugh: 

I agree, though... I believe that Colangelo should keep this team together and allow them to gel in terms of playing international basketball. They can develop chemistry after a few years, anyway.


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## Nuzzo

Carmelo:not again


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

WOW!!! just woke up to see this, gongrats to the Greek team, I guess all the hype was real after all.


----------



## Flaninthefacerh

where were all our stars from the NBA? i respect these players that played in this tournament because they realize thats its a honor to wear your national team jersey. those "superstars" better realize that playing for your country should always be the top priority. almost every soccer player would give anything to play for their country, our nba "superstars" are more worried about not getting injured, or taking a break from their "HECTIC SEASON" give me a f'ing break. 

our so called superstars better give it 100% for their country and play in the olympics and reclaim our spot as the best basketball country in the world.




btw this reminds me of Greece's run in Euro 2004 Portugal


----------



## Perseas

Flaninthefacerh said:


> btw this reminds me of Greece's run in Euro 2004 Portugal


No relation whatsoever... That team was not expected to win any of its first round games... Good teamwork then, but tons of luck. This team was expected to reach the semis... Always had a medal as their target... Now that the target is hit... just one more game for all the gold in the world...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin

I almost felt greek while watching that game.

A. I know next to nothing...
B. I loved the game, and really dont feel like the US was the best team.


----------



## Flaninthefacerh

Perseas said:


> No relation whatsoever... That team was not expected to win any of its first round games... Good teamwork then, but tons of luck. This team was expected to reach the semis... Always had a medal as their target... Now that the target is hit... just one more game for all the gold in the world...


oh, i thought this team werent favorites, my fault.

oh well, then greece reminds me of uh...........

soccer is the greatest


----------



## pliumbum

forget about kobe, he's not the saviour. you can take any superstar you can think of and still will be beaten. USA needs a European coach and Euroleague players to win, that's all.


----------



## arkas13

And Just To Make A Joke, If Only They Had F-16s And Their Army Could Won Us. And Say To Your ''smart''(what A Nice Man Don't You Agree) President Not To Send Us The Army Here It Was Just A Game :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ Η ΠΟΥΤΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΣΟΛΙΑ!!


----------



## alex_021

I HAVE A SERIOUS "CUP - MEDAL LIFTING" PROBLEM---> EURO '04 (SOCCER) EURO '05 (bASKETBALL)..AND NOW THE WORLD CHAMP!!!!! ...PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP US .WE ARE ONLY 11 MILION IN THIS COUNTRY WE CANNOT HANDLE IT VERY EASY!!! .....

WE ARE WAITING THE 12 GODS FROM JAPAN


----------



## futuristxen

arkas13 said:


> And Just To Make A Joke, If Only They Had F-16s And Their Army Could Won Us. And Say To Your ''smart''(what A Nice Man Don't You Agree) President Not To Send Us The Army Here It Was Just A Game :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ Η ΠΟΥΤΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΣΟΛΙΑ!!


Cheeseburger Coca-Cola?


----------



## Flaninthefacerh

arkas13 said:


> And Now Spain. All The Good Customers! We Will Take Care And Them. Attenton To My Spanish Friends: Bring Vaseline Because It Will Hurt.


you are a true hero man. keep it up.


----------



## futuristxen

Will people stop saying the problem is that we aren't sending enough talent to these tournaments. It's not about the players we send for us. It's about having a consistent organization employing these players. All of the international teams have National Team Coaches, they keep many of the same players around for years and years. We are starting our program this summer basically. Judge us in 08. These games were on ESPN2. Americans don't watch or care about the World Championships. It's like the Carling Cup of USA Basketball. Americans do care about the olympics. And this team is built for the olympics. We'll add Amare, Oden, and Kobe to the team, and go. Should be fun. Oden and Howard in the front court :drool:


----------



## alex_021

Perseas said:


> Quote : _You are a true clown. This is not the Omonoia square, this is an international forum so SHUT UP. I don't want freaks like you spoiling my joy and giving a bad image of the greek fans.
> Sovarepsou kai kopse tis malakies
> 
> Edit: You too alex_21
> 
> _ Here, here ... optimism and joy is one thing guys... bad manners is another. I don't know about anyone else but I do plan to use this board and after the WBC, which I very seriously doubt for you alex_21 and arkas...


U are right Perseas..Nevertheless Alexis has no manners and is obvious from the way that he is writing.....He is not my mother to tell me what and how i ll write something


----------



## Sir Patchwork

Wow. Props to Greece. They just whooped that ***. That was a great display of hoops and I hate to see USA lose but Greece came with it and deserved the win much much more than we did. 

Note to Team USA, learn how to defend the pick and roll. I swear Greece did it atleast 5 straight times in the 2nd half and were successful with it.


----------



## Lynx

Somehow this thread ends up with Kobe discussion whether his influence USA Team needed. :whatever:

Big props for Greece. I hope they win it all.


----------



## NextBigThing

People can hate on the individual US players flaws all they want, but if you actually paid attention to this game you would notice that one simple play killed the US team all night. Why did the coaching staff of the US not react to this? Coach K? Mcmillan? Boheim? DAntoni? ANYONE AWAKE OVER THERE?

The players go out there and play under the guidelines the coaching staff gives them, you can't expect them to play AND coach the team at the same time.

Some quotes from players after the game I've found in the various articles:

First from Dwyane Wade:

"They beat us up all night with that pick and roll," said Dwyane Wade. "They only ran but one play all night and we couldn't do anything to stop it. I just wish we had maybe changed up our defense, at least tied something different during the game. Maybe a zone or something."

Now LeBron James:

"It is a very big disappointment," James said. "They ran one play and we couldn't stop it, and I don't think we made enough adjustments to it."

And another comment on this from Chris Bosh:

"We didn't make the right adjustments," U.S. center Chris Bosh said. "They ran the same play. We made it easy for them."


Look I know its cliche to blame the coaching staff, BUT DAMN. They were effectively beaten down by 1 simple play. I am just so disappointed right now for USA basketball and the NBA, a sport I love to watch and believe in. 

The players had the talent to win this with better guideance. And as a footnote, Wade tried hard out there but it is clearly evident to any unbias observer that his body isn't 100% after a grueling playoff series.


----------



## neural_dream

IMO that was a pretty good performance, only not enough to earn a place in the final. Doesn't matter. Next time.


Btw, If that guy's wish is granted and coach K is fired, bring Skiles. He was excellent in his first year as a coach in Greece. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scott_Skiles#Professional_playing_career .

Oh and Kobe would be useful :biggrin:. Apart from that the current roster is quite good. Maybe too flashy, but good.


----------



## bbasok

congrats to my neighbours...they deserved it


----------



## neural_dream

bbasok said:


> congrats to my neighbours...they deserved it


thanks!  on behalf of your neighbours.


----------

